# Tour De Tuck



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

I have my eyes on a ride in N.C. called Tour De Tuck. Nobody in my part of the country (mid TN) knows much about this ride. What caught my attention is the 11,000 feet of climbing that the web site promotes.

I was wondering what type of climbs to expect. Are the hills similar to 'six gap' type of steepness or more slightly longer gradual grades akin to those found on the Cherohala Century?

FWIW - my 34/50 compact with a 11/29 was an absolute for Six Gap. Would this be the same recommendation for Tour de Tuck? Other alternative is a 11/25 cassette.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Most of the climbing is on the Blue Ridge Parkway, which isn't as steep as the Cherohala Skyway (~4-6%). But there is a notable steep hill on the back side of the route. I made it with a 25, but had to stand and mash to do so.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I will be there. This will make the 3rd year in a row for me which is all the times they have had the event. The climbs are not as steep as Cherohala but are quite long. I train on the Cherohala multiple times a week since I live in Tellico. I think the climb up to Richland Balsam is the toughest because it is the 3rd major climb of the ride. Also for some reason I find the last 10 miles of relative flat riding at the end to be a *****. It may be because I hate flat riding. I enjoy going up then down mountains. I dont feel the climbs are as tough as some on 6 gap but I enjoy long moderate climbs. The route is the most scenic around IMHO. The support is not quite on the level of 6 gap or 3 state 3 mountain but the route more than makes up for it. The Tour de Tuck is my favorite century event. If anyone can make it, I highly suggest it.


----------



## nchillbilly (May 29, 2007)

leave your gearing just as you have it for 6 gap, the climb on the pky isn't steep but its long, real long, Charleys creek is a different story, I have seen guys walking up one of the climbs, its a sob, I would rate the rides as far as difficulty, Tour de Tuck and Cherohala pretty close, 6 gap easiest, Tour de Tuck best scenery.


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks to all for the information. It looks to be a great clear and cool weekend. I'm looking forward to the slow and long burn.


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

BTW - I heard that lights were required to ride through the tunnels. Is there true to this rumor?

Thanks


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

I rode last year without lights, so they aren't "required" in the mandatory sense. You may wish you had them, however, particularly if you encounter speeding traffic in one of the curved tunnels.



> I would rate the rides as far as difficulty, Tour de Tuck and Cherohala pretty close, 6 gap easiest, Tour de Tuck best scenery.


So this ride (and Cherohala) are more difficult than Six Gap? I've ridden the first two but not the later. It's made out to be _really_ tough by some riders.


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

Great ride! The weather made for absolutely perfect conditions with cool temps, clear sky, and calm breeze. The organizers did an outstanding job as all aid stations were stocked and people were at every turn to direct traffic and keep us on course. The chicken salad at the end of the ride sure beat cold pizza.

Totally different ride from other 'billy goat' centuries. I used a power meter and blew away previous PR's for 10, 30, and 60 minute intervals. Looking at the power data, it is amazing to see straight line state power and speed for over an hour!

Charley's gap was a step burger. I did not use the 29 cog until that little 400' climb. I did pass a couple of people walking, but with the 29, I was comfortable staying in the saddle.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Longcrank, how did you like that wind up at Richland Balsam 6000ft elevation? The wind was fine most of the ride but it was quite difficult on top of Richland. It blew me around a fair amount while descending from the top. Except for the high wind above 5000ft the conditions were pretty much perfect. I did have some ******* in a truck throw a cup of drink at me around Charleys gap. 

Maybe I had a bad day when I last rode 6 gap century but I still dont think Tour de Tuck is as difficult as Six gap but I find Tour de Tuck more enjoyable and much more scenic. The support was the best it has been this year, they did a really good job.


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

Loved the long approach upto Richland Balsam. Those longer grades are more to my liking. The winds did kick up a bit above 5000' but they did not bother me. 

I guess we were lucky on the Charley Gap portion of the ride. I don't recall even seeing a car/truck/motorcycle on that stretch of the road.

I would agree with you regarding Tour De Tuck versus Six Gap. When the grade exceeds 10% my climbing ability quickly evaporates.

I hope to be back next year. Next time, I will plan to stay a couple of extra days. Those views, in my book, are the best in the Southeast.


----------

